# Sex Pill lawsuit ? online disclaimer tossed out of court



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Sex Pill lawsuit ??? online disclaimer tossed out of court by Anthony Roberts An Englewood, NJ lawyer has been given permission to move forward with a lawsuit against World Class Nutrition, the manufacturer of ???Erection MD??? ??? a purported sexual enhancement pill. But there are several interesting facts surrounding this decision, handed down by a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

